

Show HN: Side Racket - create, discover & join amazing projects - mhndrcksn
https://sideracket.com

======
mhndrcksn
Hi HN, first post. Shit, here we go. Hi.

5 months ago, we started Side Racket to help people do more of what they love.
It’s a community where it’s simple to create, discover and join amazing
projects. We launched out of beta today!

We’ve found it works for connecting all the right players to web projects, but
also art/film collaborations or charity things. Side Racket is for the mish-
mash of stuff the world does in it’s spare time.

Would love to hear what you think!

Thanks,

Mark (and the crew at [https://sideracket.com/side-
racket](https://sideracket.com/side-racket))

------
tbfrench
Looks like you've got lots of projects on there already, which was my first
concern. How do you go about re-engaging & activating users?

------
michaelwho
Nice one Mark!

------
sabmalik
Love it!

